# Will you stock up on Aristo before closing?



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

With the closing of Aristocraft will you stock up on current items. Perhaps purchase something you have put off. Granted the item might not be in stock on the web site, but still plenty of stock floating around. Will Aristo command higher prices as the "end" draws near. Seems it already has on ebay. Just think even more _Rare _Aristo Bobber Cabooses. 


So what Aristo will you purchase by the end of the year?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

spare parts, I would recommend buying couplers, wheelsets, all the consumables.... 

Greg


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

The first thing I thought about was track, as my wife made it clear the track has to match. Should any curves ever get damaged I don't have any spares. Naturally I failed to act when everything was 30% off earlier this year, but I was in the midst of my biggest expansion, having paid regular price for aluminum track. I never have any sense of timing.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Ahh, that's good thinking Greg, never thought about those. My plans are for switches, Rx's, couplers. 
Greg R.


----------



## rpc7271 (Jan 2, 2008)

Most likely Aristo will end up declaring bankruptcy. This means everything including the molds for everything will be sold off to pay the bills. Someone is going to end up with those and considering the value of them someone will end up using them even if it is 5 years from now. The old MDC stuff is being used by Piko now and some LGB stuff is being manufactured now. I don't think this means the end of all of the Aristo stuff. Someone either will continue manufacturing it or incorporate it into their line like Aristo did with Delton. I am currently think Bachmann. On the other hand if you need something it may be a while before parts are available so I wouldn't wait to long to get them. I can't decide if I want to order Revolution stuff or not.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm thinking that maybe I should buy several feet of the European ties. I have some that are turning to Oreo cookies and once the company is gone, so is the lifetime guarentee (I assume this was my lifetime or that of the company), that they probably won't honor anymore anyway.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I started two years ago when they said all prices was going up. ties, wheels, motor blocks, revo's 3 cases of alum 6ft track. #6 switches. 
I also have AML ties in stock, kadee couplers, USAT motor blocks, trucks and wheel sets, ten-mile ground throws just in case.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rpc7271 on 02 Oct 2013 02:41 PM 
Most likely Aristo will end up declaring bankruptcy. This means everything including the molds for everything will be sold off to pay the bills. Someone is going to end up with those and considering the value of them someone will end up using them even if it is 5 years from now. The old MDC stuff is being used by Piko now and some LGB stuff is being manufactured now. I don't think this means the end of all of the Aristo stuff. Someone either will continue manufacturing it or incorporate it into their line like Aristo did with Delton. I am currently think Bachmann. On the other hand if you need something it may be a while before parts are available so I wouldn't wait to long to get them. I can't decide if I want to order Revolution stuff or not. 
Polk Hobbies by all accounts doesnt and may never have owned all the molds or tooling, most all their stock was apparently developed and produced under contract by Sanda Kader in China, so Kader holds the keys to the kingdom. Polk just owns the name. Polk may still own the older Korea era REA or Delton tooling, that remains to be seen, but those may be too worn out to matter.


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Couldn't buy anything, site goes to an under construction when I "proceed to checkout"


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Wholesaletrains.com still has stuff listed. Whats actually in the shop vs whats drop shipped from AC I cannot say...


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

I have been casually looking for a used junky Aristo RS3 for several years, for a kitbashing project.. 
and I would like to find one more LVRR Alco FA.. 
but im not going to "hurry" about it now..they will still be out there 5 years from now, and I doubt prices will go up much.. 
used is still used.. 
Some might worry: "but they arent going to be made anymore! won't that cause prices to go up?" 
nah..I doubt it..Lionel LS diesels arent made anywhere, and they dont command big bucks today!  
and lots of individual models go out of production all the time..values of used models dont go up because of that either.. 
I bet a $150 used Aristo diesel will still be a $150 used Aristo diesel a few years down the road.. 

Scot


----------



## Brandon (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a number of parts pieces I've been needing to get ordered. I actually put in an order 2 years ago but never heard back. I still don't know if getting spare parts ordered is a run-around process or if I just happened to fall through the cracks?


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

If they don't have any items to sell.... 
What's with this stock up before they close idea.... 

Seems like an "Oxy-Moron".... 

3 months & counting...........can't sell what they don't have... very Poor business model.... 

Dirk


----------



## White Deer RR (May 15, 2009)

My indoor hobby in winter has become HO slot cars. There's still NOS of Aurora T-Jets from the 1960's out there to be had. Legend has it that when Aurora went bankrupt in the 1970's, they sold off eight trailers full of stuff. That's a lot of HO slot cars. 

Granted, it's not an exact comparison, but if someone buys a bunch of trailers or even a container from Aristo, the stuff will exist. What we don't know is who, what where, etc. Wouldn't be surprised to see NOS for many years. Just speculation.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Just a thought here........why didn't you guys make your purchases BEFORE they went out of business??







Then maybe they might still be around.


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

But they don't have anything but long weights and loose wheels.









Andrew


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Gary, Being relatively new to the hobby and only just laid track last year, I have invested a TON of money in Aristocraft products (track, rolling stock, engines and Revo). I am stocking up on a few of the last things needed to keep me going for a few more years. When comparing costs, you just can't beat their prices. It was what I wanted to pay to enjoy this hobby. 
Greg R.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Oct 2013 12:45 AM 
Just a thought here........why didn't you guys make your purchases BEFORE they went out of business??







Then maybe they might still be around.
In my case they told me they no longer needed me as a customer, when they cancelled the Classic Line earlier this year. 

Seemed to be a company looking for the next big seller to save them.... hard to do when your wheels won't roll on your track And no, that problem didn't go away....

John


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"They told me they no longer needed me as a customer, when they cancelled the Classic Line earlier this year."

John;

As an old friend used to say, "You tell 'em; I stutter!" Your post are my thoughts exactly.

I already have a replacement pad for the track cleaning car, and that is about the only part I need. Like others, I regret seeing them go, but my main interests have turned elsewhere. I may even "thin the herd" on my sparkies to raise capital for more little steamers (And they don't need a track cleaning car).

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

For those looking for parts, you need to look for the Aristo Craft dealers. 

RLD Hobbies, Reindeer Pass and others have parts. 

Ebay sellers have parts. 

Aristo Craft isn't the only place to buy Aristo Craft locos, rolling stock and parts.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Try looking for 100 ton hopper wheel sets... 
Unless someone is hoarding or sitting and hatching some, someplace... 
Robbie .. no stock 
Raindeer ... no listing 

Again .. can't buy OOS parts from thin air....? 

Think of your new car in this delema... no parts.. can't drive it.. do not know when it will get repaired..or IF it will be repaired.. yet you bought it..make payments. buy insurance and licence.. while you watch it sit and walk to work... 
How would you feel...??? 

Dirk


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I never said everything was available.


----------



## TonyLou (Sep 3, 2009)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Oct 2013 12:45 AM 
Just a thought here........why didn't you guys make your purchases BEFORE they went out of business??







Then maybe they might still be around.

I would agree with Gary. It seen there are so late !!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 03 Oct 2013 06:41 AM 
Gary, Being relatively new to the hobby and only just laid track last year, I have invested a TON of money in Aristocraft products (track, rolling stock, engines and Revo). I am stocking up on a few of the last things needed to keep me going for a few more years. When comparing costs, you just can't beat their prices. It was what I wanted to pay to enjoy this hobby. 
Greg R.
Greg R.,

When I started this hobby in late 1985, this hobby WAS expensive (even in 1985 "dollars"!). It seemed to me to be a hobby for "doctors and lawyers, as Vic Smith put it). As the years went by, there was more variety in locos, rolling stock and track. Even the way we "powered" these things. My first "G" purcahse was an LGB 2018 Mogul and a couple of #3080 coaches. Bought some LGB brass track for a very small oval. Bought an MRC pack to power it. I DID look far enough ahead to buy the eight foot diameter stuff (larger is better from my old "HO" days in the fifties). That purchase was over $1000 THEN. I had three small children and a mortgage. Also deeply involved in 1/8 scale ride-on stuff. NO, I am NOT a doctor or a lawyer.......I was actually working by the hour, "blue collar". I just had some disposable income for my hobbies. I purchased this LGB stuff from a now-extinct toy store called Toys International. That's the way it was back then. I soon learned that there were some hobby shops in my area that sold LGB and other makes.....namely Aristocraft, Delton and many names that I can't remember, now long gone as Aristo is presently. When I found the Train Shack here in Burbank, I became loyal to him and bought all my LGB and other LS hobby needs from him and him only. Note the word "loyalty". Many in this hobby now are looking for the "deal", cheapest possible price, etc. and now we don't see those brick and mortar shops anymore, do we? Everything is internet sales, Evil Bay, etc. The folks in the hobby brought this on themselves, IMHO only.

To be honest, I have only purchased 5 items from Aristo in my 29 years of LS. Five streamline passenger cars I bought to go with an LGB ABBA set. I bought this stuff for my late father's Christmas present in 1997. I still have them. USAT streamline cars were not available then. My pet peeve with Aristo was ALWAYS quality control, even then!

I felt heart-broken when LGB went the way of the Dodo. I wondered when Aristo would step up to the plate and correct their quality control problems. But then I guess, the price would go up and they would lose their "niche" customers. 

In the late 90's, I started to go with 1/29 and bought all USAT. They had the quality and a great product. But since 2006, I changed scales and I'm all 1/20.3 finescale NG now. AND I am loyal to one or two dealers now........Jonathan Bliese of EMW and Mike Johnson of Silver State.

Bottom line, I am always sorry to see companies fail like Aristo has. It's not good for competition or variety of stock available. RC and DCC has become an integral part of model railroading now. I hope they can keep producing their product as a mid-range price alternative to the pricier controllers available.

That's all, I'm done.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Oct 2013 11:51 AM 

...When I started this hobby in late 1985, this hobby WAS expensive (even in 1985 "dollars"!). It seemed to me to be a hobby for "doctors and lawyers, as Vic Smith put it)....




Not quite exactly right, I always said that LS was in danger of becoming a beautique scale accessible only by those with "Trust Funds" meaning only the top tier income earners would be able to afford it in both material costs and space allotment. In many ways this is exactly what it was for several years when LGB and a few Euro mfrs were the only real players in it, It took Kalamazoo, then Bachmann to really break down the gates of affordability and let the rest of us unwashed masses play with the big trains. We are trending again towards being a "trust Fund" hobby, I know today I can't afford half what I could just 6 years ago. Glad I have what I have and not planning to sell off anything else now no matter if all I have to run it on is just the Pizza.

Besides, most all "Doctors and Lawyers " I know would never bother with LS, would cut into their golf game too much


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

RE: "Couldn't buy anything, site goes to an under construction when I "proceed to checkout"" 
I am having the same problem that RMCINTIR had last evening.
I try to order from Aristo Craft's web site and can't get to the Checkout page. 
*Currently under construction? With 0 time to "official launch"?*
*"Nearly 40% Done!" ?????*
Stick a fork in them. I say they are completely done!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 03 Oct 2013 12:19 PM 
Posted By Gary Armitstead on 03 Oct 2013 11:51 AM 

...When I started this hobby in late 1985, this hobby WAS expensive (even in 1985 "dollars"!). It seemed to me to be a hobby for "doctors and lawyers, as Vic Smith put it)....




.......... DELETED


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Posted this am on the Aristo Craft web site forum.

*"The website will be back up tomorrow morning along with a sale email being sent out.

Scott"* 

Fire sale?


----------



## billsharron (Jan 3, 2008)

I won't stock up, Cars are still cheap on Ebay, Just got a box car for $22.36, bought it for parts but it was so nice I will run it. LOL now I will have to buy another one for parts. 

The Idea of buying a car for parts makes sense. Have you ,looked at the prices and shipping on little separate parts. You could easily pay $25 to $30 for a set of couplers, a brakewheel and a ladder. Buy the whole car and you get a **** of a lot more parts for your buck. 

When some idiot tries to sell an FA1 with a starting price of $399.95 it just ain't going to sell. If I could get that for mine I'd sell mine right now!!


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Gary, 
I was merely commenting to the fact that I HAVE been investing money into this hobby mostly of which was Aristo. Fortunately, the only problems I have had thus far has been some peeling paint on a couple of truck frames. I am not a doctor or lawyer either, in fact, since May 2012, I have been unemployed, currently back in school, 3 kids, etc.... so price IS an issue. I have been watching the large scale market since the 80's as well, with ad's in Model Railroader from LGB. Bottom line is you get what you pay for. I compared the various companies and settled on Aristo and have been trying to support them. Overall just sad for the hobby. 
Didn't mean to start anything here. Sorry.
Greg R.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iaviksfan on 03 Oct 2013 03:54 PM 
Gary, 
I was merely commenting to the fact that I HAVE been investing money into this hobby mostly of which was Aristo. Fortunately, the only problems I have had thus far has been some peeling paint on a couple of truck frames. I am not a doctor or lawyer either, in fact, since May 2012, I have been unemployed, currently back in school, 3 kids, etc.... so price IS an issue. I have been watching the large scale market since the 80's as well, with ad's in Model Railroader from LGB. Bottom line is you get what you pay for. I compared the various companies and settled on Aristo and have been trying to support them. Overall just sad for the hobby. 
Didn't mean to start anything here. Sorry.
Greg R.

You have no reason to be sorry. I was just explaining that in our early years in LS, we didn't have the options we have now. And things were expensive then. Aristo had and still has, a niche market for "relatively" in-expensive trains. Like I said previously, I am sorry to see them go. I don't know if this is another reminder that the LS crowd is dwindling because of the age of the participants or due to the sorry economy. But there seems to be reduced activity in the hobby. The demise of the Big Train Show here on the west coast is not good. I believe the extraordinary price in track in the past eight years has NOT helped at all! We'll have to see where this hobby is in five years.


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes, track costs were a huge factor when first jumping in. That's why I built my own track with alum. bar, before finding the aristo alum track. One would think, that since that's the most critical part of model railroading that it would be a tad cheaper. Also, yes we model railroaders are dwindling, as kids these days have their computers. Luckily my son, loves trains too. I'm back to school for industrial maintenance, which is another dying breed. Now, off to order some parts......... 
Greg R.


----------



## backyardRR (Aug 14, 2012)

Looks like a fire sale!
I got an email from Aristo announcing a closing sale of 40% off (not Revolution items). Their web site checkout is now working.
Ordered some track. It says "available". We'll see. I have had that happen before only to be surprised when the box comes and an item is not in stock.

Wayne


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Ordered my token order of trucks and fuel tanks.. 

Going thru the site shows no locos and not much rolling stock left... 

SO, .. 

Will they be OPEN at Halloween, ..still?? 

Time is everything. 

Dirk


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

I was just looking at another C-16 .... with the price so jacked up it's $50 less with discount than I paid for mine with the caboose..... too sad to stay.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By SD90WLMT on 04 Oct 2013 12:35 PM 
Ordered my token order of trucks and fuel tanks.. 

Going thru the site shows no locos and not much rolling stock left... 

SO, .. 

Will they be OPEN at Halloween, ..still?? 

Time is everything. 

Dirk 

Ah....hope springs eternal! Another "container" due this month! Faithful, take note and believe! Don't lose faith!
Got a guy on another forum claiming he made a good buy......not so sure with the price of the "throwback" C-16's.
Firesales are a good way to empty the warehouse so they can sell it and "right size".

I suppose I need to post a copy of the infamous "interview" from a month or so ago.
Hilarious to read now.

All is well! All is well!


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I bought a Montana Rail Link SD45 this morning. It had been on my wishlist. Buy now or maybe wish I had. $273.00.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I see no need to stock up or buy as I pretty much have what I need. If should buy any freight cars I will use Bachman wheels. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Tom Parkins on 02 Oct 2013 12:32 PM 
So what Aristo will you purchase by the end of the year? 







ART29405 RUBBER TIRES - DIESEL $4.20 x 2
*$8.40*







CRE55465 CRE55465 DUAL VOLTAGE POWER SUPPLY $109.99 x 2
*$219.98*







CRE29601 CREST- SMOKE FLUID 4 0Z. $4.20 x 12
*$50.40*







CRE29441 CRE29441 DALLEE DIG.SOUND DASH 9 $72.00 x 1
*$72.00*







CRE29442 CRE29442 DALLEE DIG.SOUND CONSOLIDATION $72.00 x 3
*$216.00*







ART11906 ART11906 TRACK GAUGE w/ LEVEL $7.80 x 1
*$7.80*







ART21309C ART21309C 0-4-0 SWITCHER ATSF W/CABOOSE $192.00 x 2
*$384.00*







ART21301C ART21301C 0-4-0 SWITCHER PRR (BLK) W/CABOOSE $192.00 x 2
*$384.00*


Subtotal: [/b]$1,342.58Discount:[/b] $537.03Shipping:[/b] $53.05Sales Tax:[/b] $0.00Total:[/b] $858.6 

Nice deal IMHO.

Jerry 

PS I am paying for it with the money from the used LGB brass track I sold at a local train show a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not sure they have that much to get rid of Judging by the number of posts saying that Aristlo is out of this and that. So I will just keep cruising E bay for used rolling stock. 

JJ


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Understandably there is not a great selection available and not everything was already on sale when the extra 40% was offered. I had already ordered and received the UP 0-4-0's I really wanted (at the higher price) but the extra 40% was enough to convince me to fill out my 0-4-0's with the PRR and ATSF versions as well. Bargains can be found but it is unlikely they will be the "A" items that were probably sold out long ago.

Jerry


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm. The Aristo stuff I'll be selling at the Adobe Mountain RR swap meet next month should move fairly well, and at a decent price...


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

The only thing Aristo of any interest to me at all, is the REO RailBuss, and it looks like they don't even have that one anymore. Audios.


----------



## Lawman (Aug 4, 2013)

As a newby to the hobby, I've been buying pretty much anything if it was on sale.... Up until a week ago when I found out that wasn't such a good idea! I ended up with a lot of "Stuff" that doesn't work well with anything else! Lesson learned... 


I was still in "Buying Mode" when the Aristo Sale began and although being a day or two late, I managed to order to order about $600 or so worth of items including a brand new SD45 Pan Am Locomotive. My first "New" loco! Welll... It will be if and when I ever see it! I ordered these items on the 5th of October and got the e-mail telling me they received my order and it was being filled.... That was the last I've heard from them. Usually, I get an e-mail everyday or two on my previous orders... 

Question: Has anyone received anything from them since they started the "Going out of business sale?


Lawman


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Lawman 
Scott posted tonight that they are 1 to 2 weeks behind on shipping. web site still shows SD45 pan am in stock. just keep fingers crossed till after next wed. Mon holiday. If you go to aristo update post you will see who has and has not got orders. 
Dick


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

We'll see, just ordered a hi hood. 

Greg


----------



## Jerry McColgan (Feb 8, 2008)

Posted By Lawman on 11 Oct 2013 03:51 PM 
Question:  Has anyone received anything from them since they started the "Going out of business sale?
 
 
Lawman
 


Some have reported receiving goods. I've received a shipping notice but with the sound systems deleted as unavailable (ok with me). Jerry


----------

